# Coming this Friday: issue t-shirts with the Army.ca logo



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2012)

Starting this Friday we will be offering issue OD t-shirts featuring the Army.ca logo in subdued OD thread. The logo is not visible under your uniform, so you can keep your allegiance a secret until you tear open your uniform like Superman. 

It cost a bit extra to get the actual issue shirts to embroider, but I won't change the price, it's still $20 + $4 shipping. (Or, for an extra $6 you can get a Subscription and enjoy all kinds of other goodies and benefits!)






If anyone has a better pic, please send me one!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## navymich (10 Apr 2012)

No blue ones?


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2012)

No black ones?


----------



## MKos (10 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No black ones?



Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo and Violet?  

Custom orders?

 :warstory:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2012)

Not this round, but if there's enough interest I can definitely do some additional colours. In the past I have done black, grey, dark grey, tan, several shades of olive/green and even a limited 'red Fridays' run.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2012)

Shirts have arrived a day early! Photos to follow.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2012)

First pic is up in the Army.ca Store. It's a pretty sad photo, I'm sure someone out there can send me a better one once their shirt arrives. 

In fact, if anyone wants to replace any of the completely lame product shots, I'd love to see some pics. I'll make it worth your while for any pics I end up using.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2012)

There's always  this  oldie but goodie.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> First pic is up in the Army.ca Store. It's a pretty sad photo,  cuz they're not Blue or Black, right Air Mitch?   >  I'm sure someone out there can send me a better one once their shirt arrives.
> 
> In fact, if anyone wants to replace any of the completely lame product shots, I'd love to see some pics. I'll make it worth your while for any pics I end up using.


----------



## Sadukar09 (12 Apr 2012)

Would I get away using this for PT if my course staff says no mixing military kit with civilian ones?

 ;D


----------

